# Rally 2 wheel decoding help



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hello. I need some help decoding the rally 2`s on my 69 Judge. I am pretty sure they are not the original wheels, but I would like to find out what they came on. The codes are as follows;

by the valve stem hole; M 2 9 22 HL

on the back side of the wheel; K 14x6 JJ T 991 
9 5 82 ZD 

Thanks for your assistance. 
sv


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

HL code rally wheels production started in 1973.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

OK. Thanks


----------

